# Mass Contsables Office?



## Glockguy17

Is this legal? They even have a rank system....
Massachusetts Constable's Office | Facebook


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow... This looks like the next generation of CMPSA...


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

They seem to be oblivious to the fact that a "Constable" in Texas is a completely different entity than on the east coast.


----------



## visible25

Ch 90? Seeking Academy trained?


----------



## Edmizer1

The professional constables want nothing to do with this type of press. I deal with a constable sometimes due to a rental property I own. He is all business and has a few other constables working for him. They all know what they are doing and the last thing they want is a bad reputation with the police. You would also not believe the money the squared away constables make.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Their Facebook page looks like a shit show in the making...


----------



## pahapoika

totally bitch'n man !


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Hey...don't be gettin' uppity. We got em' too!


----------



## felony

I hope they take laterals!


----------



## Chitownlost

Well if no one else is gonna ask, I guess I will. 

Hats?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Of course each state is different. It seems that somehow, these guys have misunderstood their place in law enforcement. Constables serve a valuable function and are important members of the 'good guys' side, HOWEVER, they have a specific function that is unlike those Constables in other states, as *Edmizer1* pointed out. These guys are classic whackers. I hate using that term; too many on this board have been TOO quick to label folks that way (and sadly, as I always point out, some of the biggest whackers ARE cops) but here is the all time definition of the term.

Not unlike that video that was floating around a few years back of the Constables at work that showed essentially NOTHING, but looked very exciting. I don't recall the company that it represented, but it was pretty funny, though NOT meant to be.


----------



## pahapoika

If they were academy trained and held to regular training standards at least it would mean a couple more road details filled.

Lots of work this summer and jobs going unfilled. Really don't want to see flagmen out there.


----------



## Danusmc0321

"We provide our own Constable violent fugitive apprehension team, know as C-VFAST" (*capias warrants only

I read their website out of curiosity, because I don't know much about their function. I know they serve civil papers and civil/ probate stuff. But the list of stuff they say they do, like reprocessing property, I've never heard of that before. Do they work for the state, or are they self employed? Can someone Barney break down what they do.


----------



## mpd61

They may THINK they're law enforcement, but they ain't COPS!


----------



## zm88

They have an image of them supposedly transporting a prisoner in one of their bat mobiles. I wonder if their insurrence carrier is aware of that.


----------



## Glockguy17

zm88 said:


> They have an image of them supposedly transporting a prisoner in one of their bat mobiles. I wonder if their insurrence carrier is aware of that.


Right?? Along with blue lights and firearms....


----------



## Edmizer1

Danusmc0321 said:


> "We provide our own Constable violent fugitive apprehension team, know as C-VFAST" (*capias warrants only
> 
> I read their website out of curiosity, because I don't know much about their function. I know they serve civil papers and civil/ probate stuff. But the list of stuff they say they do, like reprocessing property, I've never heard of that before. Do they work for the state, or are they self employed? Can someone Barney break down what they do.


Little known fact is that there are actually two types of constables in Massachusetts. One type has to be insurance bonded and they can serve civil process for the general public. The other type of constable can only perform civil process directly on behalf of the city or town government that appoints them. Some towns appoint a police officer as a constable so they can get the occasional civil process issue handled but they are not authorized to handle public issues such as divorce paperwork or evictions. I am a constable for the town I work for but I'm only authorized to serve civil process for the town, usually for the town clerk.

Most traditional constables get appointed by the city or town and work as private entities. The do seize property as the result of a court order. The professional constables can make a VERY good living. Its a well kept secret how much money these guys make. For instance, I know of a constable that has agreements with several property management companies and law firms. He serves "Notices to Quit" to tenants which is the first step notice in the eviction process. The charge is $100 per notice for every adult at a residence. He can go from one apartment block to the next and hand out 20 -30 per night several times a week. This is only a small part of his business. He does prepare the notices and professionally handles all of the paperwork and record keeping so his clients are comfortable dealing with him. He is definitely not a whacker and does not want any issues with the police.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

This dude makes $2k a night? GTFO...


----------



## patrol22

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> This dude makes $2k a night? GTFO...


Sign me up! Probably a tough field to break into though


----------



## mpd61

Paper-pushing-prostitutes..................


----------



## mpd61




----------



## Edmizer1

patrol22 said:


> Sign me up! Probably a tough field to break into though


The Constables who prepare the paperwork, do record keeping, and serve the notices as a package make a very lucrative living.


----------



## pahapoika

Sounds like a nice retirement gig


----------



## pahapoika

I stand corrected !
They do have an academy.
It's a 5 day program with optional firearms program.
$770.00

Much cheaper than self sponsor thru the F/T MPTC


----------



## lawdog1899

mpd61 said:


>


"If that cupcake makes a stink we got a case again."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

Great movie


----------



## NEPS

patrol22 said:


> Sign me up! Probably a tough field to break into though


I just talked with a constable today. He is a retired court officer now in his seventies.

He said he gets a lot of good, easy gigs, but the down side is that, to get the good stuff from the attorneys who dole this work out, he has to accept the occasional unpleasant work. In the morning he was serving some piece of paper in my suburban town. In the afternoon he would to go to Dorchester to serve the execution of summary process -- that is the part where the constable shows up with the movers to actually put the tenant out on the street.

As I have said before on this forum: I am a landlord and have needed to evict tenants. One time a constable corrected me on the complicated summary process law and saved me some time, effort, and money. He was a pro, interested in doing a good job for his employer and making money for his efforts. He was worlds away from worrying about the ancient (and, admittedly, still current) authority of Massachusetts constables to arrest "violent felons" and assorted misdemeanants for breaches of the peace, etc.


----------



## santana

These guys have a blacked out Ford Explorer with lights and all.. Unbelievable


----------



## Rogergoodwin

santana said:


> These guys have a blacked out Ford Explorer with lights and all.. Unbelievable


They get to choose between an SUV or shirts that fit them. Sounds like they made the right choice.


----------

